# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: فرآیند در مهندسی نرم افزار

## mazaher5723

سلام اساتید 
درمورد فرآیند در کتاب مهندسی نرم افزار راجر پرسمن خوندم ولی متوجه نشدم آخه مترجمش خوب ترجمه نکرده،اگه مقاله ای در مورد فرایند مهندسی نرم افزار دارین لطف کنید لینکشو بذارید
ممنون میشم
با تشکر فراوان 
مظاهر

----------

